# Looking For A Krs



## nebrhuntress (Apr 30, 2010)

After tons of research and hours of looking at campers we really want to find a Outback Kangaroo (the one with the front garage)and not over 27'.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

nebrhuntress said:


> After tons of research and hours of looking at campers we really want to find a Outback Kangaroo (the one with the front garage)and not over 27'.


Sounds like you are looking for a 23KRS or 230RS. I'm assuming you are looking used?


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Some useful links:
http://www.keystone-.../?page=findmyrv
http://www.generalrv.com/
http://bg.trailerlife.com/
http://www.rvtravel.com/ 
http://www.rvusa.com/

it's actually called a "kargoroo"

Ohhh.... welcome to the site!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome nebrhuntress to the Outbackers site!


----------



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

Not sure if you found one yet. We have a 2007 23krs for sale 13,900. contact me if your interested [email protected]
were located in Sussex, Wisconsin (30 mintues west of milwaukee)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You guys looking to buy and sell may want to put your location in your posts.


----------



## Sonic (May 8, 2010)

nebrhuntress said:


> After tons of research and hours of looking at campers we really want to find a Outback Kangaroo (the one with the front garage)and not over 27'.


Hello Huntress,
I'm selling my 2008 28KRS. I know it's just a bit over your 27' wish , but i'll sell it for 23' money.
We've used it 5 times in the last 2 years, still looks as new. I'll throw in all the accessories as hitch, TV, etc.
Let me know if interested. Pics no problem.


----------



## scout (Jul 10, 2010)

Sonic said:


> After tons of research and hours of looking at campers we really want to find a Outback Kangaroo (the one with the front garage)and not over 27'.


Hello Huntress,
I'm selling my 2008 28KRS. I know it's just a bit over your 27' wish , but i'll sell it for 23' money.
We've used it 5 times in the last 2 years, still looks as new. I'll throw in all the accessories as hitch, TV, etc.
Let me know if interested. Pics no problem.
[/quote]

Sonic,

Do you still have your unit for sale?

Thanks,
Scout


----------

